# Paracord Tab Tube Attachment



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Guys (and Ruthie),

I know this topic has been covered a lot, and I apologize for going over it again. I guess I'm fishing for new methods, modifications, or thoughts on the tube securing process. I have still been struggling over the last few months to come up with a solid way to attach tubes to natural forks that allows for no structural mods to the fork itself, meaning no holes drilled or slots cut. My reason for this is the variability in shape of natural forks. A "wrap around" assembly seems the most sensible.

I decided to try tabs for the first time, and thought a matching paracord handle wrap and tab config might look cool, especially to kids. This catty is wrapped with cotton cord, but I am planning to buy some micro paracord to use in the future. I have found this method to be pretty easy, and it feels really secure.

My question is this: What are your opinions on the most solid way to loop the tubes on these tabs? I don't really have a good way to pre-stretch my tubes. I like to use Roger's "hole in tube" method for attaching my pouches, and it seems like no matter how tight I tie my constrictor knots, my loops slip. Sometimes I think the little "protector sleeve" I've been putting on the loops actually helps the slippage...not sure.

I'm going to try (when I get it) using the microparacord for the constrictor knots to tie the tube back against itself once through the tab, and see how that works. If anyone wants to weigh in on this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

sweet looking slingshot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks good i would try just plain cotton string maybe wax it by dragging it on a candle


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I do them like in this pic:










On this one it's a looped set but you can do it with the loop through the pouch end, too. It's just a small (.75" or so) cuff of Chinese tube that I put over the p-cord, put the tube through the loop and then roll the cuff up and on to the tube. Give the tubes a tug on both sides to set them and they shouldn't come loose. I never have had a set come off when done this way. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, MJ

So is that one piece of paracord on the forks just doubled over into a loop? You shoot with that paracord on the target side?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Smashtoad said:


> Thanks, MJ
> 
> So is that one piece of paracord on the forks just doubled over into a loop? You shoot with that paracord on the target side?


Yes and yes B)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Smashtoad, I don't know if you saw this post the other day but here's my take on the situation.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25316-no-tools-no-problem/page-2#entry322092

Just substitute paracord for the leather.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks a ton, Hiker. Great link, I missed it. I love the idea of a quick attachment method. If I sell a catty I want to be able to tell them an easy way to re-arm that sucker.

Could I trouble you for your actual wrapping method? How many wraps, tying off?

Looks like I need to get some theraband or something.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder if you could melt the tied ends of the paracord tabs and form it to the shape of the for on an installation like in MJ's picture...

That might look a bit pro.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

You could do that, but I planned to use the melted "buttons" as anchors against the bottom of the wrap. I want to give them as little chance of slippage as possible.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smashtoad said:


> Thanks a ton, Hiker. Great link, I missed it. I love the idea of a quick attachment method. If I sell a catty I want to be able to tell them an easy way to re-arm that sucker.
> 
> Could I trouble you for your actual wrapping method? How many wraps, tying off?
> 
> Looks like I need to get some theraband or something.


It depends on how much strain you're going to be pulling against. But on average about 6 wraps with a #64 elastic will do it. You can get a little extra security by making a little band groove in the fork tip if the fork ain't too thin.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I am well aware that at this point I am over staying my welcome, Hiker, and I reall appreciate your thoughts...but I have to ask: When tying that wrapped band off, do you do prefer the "thread loop, pull the rubber under itself method"?

For me, wrapping tight is never the issue, it's always finding the right knot or method of finishing so that my wrap stays secure.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is without tabs, Toad, but the wrapping is the same idea... I slip a loop of string under instead of my thumb. First I do at least 4 wraps, then I put a looped string on top and wrap around that twice, threading the rubber through the loop on the last wrap. Then just pull the loop (along with the tag end) back through under the last two wraps. This is called the "wrap-and-tuck" method and there are several demonstrations of it on youtube, I think.

. . . And you are *not* overstaying anything, my friend (check out my sig, below)


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank man...I appreciate it. I have tried so many methods of tube attachment. I just want to get one I like nailed down, exact materials, et al...and stay with it.


----------

